# g-body heater box mod



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

just wanted to post a few pics of my heater box mod. i see alot of people shave them or just take the a/c stuff off. hell ive even seen them molded but you werent able to change the heater core after. i am trying to make it as close to factory as possible with only a few suttle changes. i just got it roughed in and still have to do the front part of the top piece. then it will be ready for final filler and paint.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:|


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

so what are you tryin to do? are you tryin to mold the cover? thats pretty cool.. i didn't even think about that..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 16 2010, 08:10 PM~17509563
> *so what are you tryin to do? are you tryin to mold the cover? thats pretty cool.. i didn't even think about that..
> *


LOOKS LIKE HE IS DOING AWAY WITH THE A/C TO HAVE HEAT ONLY AND GET RID OF THE EXTRA WEIGHT AND BULLSHIT UGLY HOSES....


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 16 2010, 08:10 PM~17509563
> *so what are you tryin to do? are you tryin to mold the cover? thats pretty cool.. i didn't even think about that..
> *


yes i changed it alittle bit but still kept it functional. i still have to do the front part of the top cover. after that i will be able to skim coat and paint.


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

you dont need ac when you smash out with your windows down and no tints so peeps can see, but you do need alittle heat and and defrost doesnt hurt either. oh yeah its easier to talk shit with your windows down :biggrin:


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

good shit man, ill have to keep that in mind when i get to that stage on my cutty, gonna look clean homie


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@May 17 2010, 02:51 PM~17517792
> *good shit man, ill have to keep that in mind when i get to that stage on my cutty, gonna look clean homie
> *


thanks i will keep postin pics i should have time to finish it this week.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@May 17 2010, 07:15 PM~17520519
> *thanks i will keep postin pics i should have time to finish it this week.
> *


:thumbsup:
six more days


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

here are a couple more pics i have to put the overlap from top to bottom still. to keep water out and then it is ready for a real body man to smooth out. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@May 16 2010, 10:42 PM~17509949
> *you dont need ac when you smash out with your windows down
> *



Me=Fat=AC


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 19 2010, 05:45 AM~17537945
> *Me=Fat=AC
> *


whats up dude you still in nichvegas? and how is the low low shit in lex now?


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

are u done with the mod?


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 22 2010, 01:50 PM~17571421
> *are u done with the mod?
> *


no i still got to do one more thing and then i can let my buddy to the body work cause i am not by any means a body man :biggrin: but it is pretty much done.


----------



## Mudweizer (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking good! What type of headers are those?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@May 19 2010, 10:10 PM~17545925
> *whats up dude you still in nichvegas? and how is the low low shit in lex now?
> *



No, I've been up in Northern KY (by Cincy) for about 6 years......and pretty nonexistent


----------

